# Internship hours



## Mjanko82 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey guys, does anyone know how many internship hours are required to help remove the 'a' ?


----------



## Mayzoo (Jun 25, 2018)

I am taking the Practicode course. It counts as 80 hours internship which removes my A since I also took the course through AAPC.


This is from the AAPC site if it helps:



CPC-A®, COC-A™ Status:

Requirements for Removal of Apprentice Designation
To remove your apprentice designation via on-the-job experience, you must obtain and submit two letters of recommendation verifying at least two years of on-the-job experience (externships accepted) using the CPT®, ICD-9-CM/ICD-10-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets. One letter must be on letterhead from your employer*, the other may be from a co-worker. Experience includes time coding for a previous employer and prior to certification. Both letters are required to be signed and will need to outline your coding experience and amount of time in that capacity. Download our Apprentice Removal Template for easier submission. Letterhead and signatures are still required when using this template.

OR

Submit proof showing completion of at least 80 contact hours of a coding preparation course (not CEUs) AND one letter, on letterhead, signed from your employer verifying one year of on-the-job experience (externships accepted) using the CPT®, ICD-9-CM/ICD-10-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets.

Send proof of education in the form of a letter from an instructor on school letterhead stating you have completed 80 or more contact hours, a certificate/diploma stating at least 80 contact hours, or an unofficial school transcript.


* If you have completed the Distance Learning course by AAPC your 80 education hours will be automatically applied, you do not need to submit a certificate of completion
* Completion of the AAPC Practicode is counted towards the 1 year of experience a completion certificate must be submitted.
All proof of education must be submitted as a scanned attachment to an email once ALL apprentice removal requirements have been met.


https://www.aapc.com/certification/a...ce_status.aspx


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 26, 2018)

AAPC considers Practicode to be equivalent to one year towards removing the A. Outside of that 1 month = 1 month , 6 months = 6 months and so on. More important than removing the A if its in person internship it helps show work experience while practicode for example would only count as education on a resume.


----------



## Mjanko82 (Jun 29, 2018)

So, any amount of internship hours I do counts towards experience to remove the "A" and doing the practicode counts separately as a year of experience.


----------



## Mjanko82 (Jun 29, 2018)

So, any amount of internship hours I do counts towards experience to remove the "A" and doing the practicode counts separately as a year of experience.


----------

